# Concept Camaro



## asb151 (Apr 20, 2006)

I am corvette guy but I like the looks of this concept. I hope they produce it.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/AUTOS/funonwheels/01/09/detroit_camaro_concept/


----------



## Mr. (Apr 21, 2006)

What that looks like a new mustang.

Fred


----------



## gumneck (Apr 21, 2006)

Mr. said:


> What that looks like a new mustang.
> 
> Fred



It does...but when I remember my aunts 69 camaro I can see some resemblance to that.opcorn:


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 21, 2006)

Needs to look more agressive. make it look like a true 69 camaro with a 396 under the hood, and give it a good 6 speed tranny.


----------



## gumneck (Apr 21, 2006)

With gas at $3.00 per, just leave the engine out of it and I'll push it around.


----------



## Paul61 (May 7, 2006)

YUK!

From an old Camaro & Firebird racer...............Ford & Chrysler got their's right........GM blew it with this thing. The front end looks like a smiling Asian? 
Unlike the other 2 cars, I don't even see the resemblance to the orig. iron !
I only hope it doesn't make it to production, it's damm embarrassing.


----------



## Freakingstang (May 7, 2006)

The resemblences are there, but not as distinct as the new mustang. I like the body lines, but the nose could use some work.


----------



## spacemule (May 9, 2006)

I like the profile, but not the front end.


----------



## hillbillycycles (May 15, 2006)

I personally wish they would have taken their styling heavily from the 1967-1968 models of Camaro. I think the body lines are cleaner and the car looks more compact. Not that I don't like the 1969, but I always thought it looked a little bloated compared to the earlier cars.


----------



## TwoTurboVolvos (May 29, 2006)

Here's a pic in red...IMO, they need to redo the front grill a bit...At first glance, it's like "what kind of car is that?", unlike that new 'Stangs or Challenger Concept, when you see it, you know what it is...
Ron





Challenger Concept


----------



## Paul61 (May 29, 2006)

Turbo,

Agreed, it's a heap.............can you say......"Chapter 11":hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## asb151 (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks like its official. GM has approved production for 2009.


----------



## TwoTurboVolvos (Aug 11, 2006)

asb151 said:


> Looks like its official. GM has approved production for 2009.


Hope the front end is redesigned. 
Ron


----------



## trevmcrev (Aug 11, 2006)

asb151 said:


> Looks like its official. GM has approved production for 2009.



I hear they will be based on a platform built by Holden(GM) here in Australia.

The same platform will be used for our new Monaro which you got some of the old ones as a Pontiac GTO.

Trev


----------



## Paul61 (Aug 11, 2006)

A "stone stock" 680 HP L88 or ZL1 engine might spark some sales :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rb_in_va (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd like to see them bring this one back.

http://www.highperformancepontiac.com/features/0309hpp_1971_pontiac_lemans_gto_wagon/photo_01.html


----------



## spacemule (Aug 11, 2006)

rb_in_va said:


> I'd like to see them bring this one back.
> 
> http://www.highperformancepontiac.com/features/0309hpp_1971_pontiac_lemans_gto_wagon/photo_01.html


Gosh dern that's one fugly sob!!


----------



## spacemule (Aug 11, 2006)

TwoTurboVolvos said:


> Hope the front end is redesigned.
> Ron


Hell no!! That's the most distinctive and attractive aspect of the car. The sloped, downward pointing v line gives an aggressive, sporty look. :rockn:


----------



## Paul61 (Aug 12, 2006)

spacemule said:


> Hell no!! That's the most distinctive and attractive aspect of the car. The sloped, downward pointing v line gives an aggressive, sporty look. :rockn:



Space, this is supposed to be a retro car, other than the round wheels, is there a single body line that resembles the 67,68,69 vehicle?


----------



## TwoTurboVolvos (Aug 12, 2006)

That's one RARE wagon I'd give my left nut to have!
Ron


----------



## spacemule (Aug 12, 2006)

TwoTurboVolvos said:


> That's one RARE wagon I'd give my left nut to have!
> Ron


Rare and desirable are two different things.


----------



## spacemule (Aug 12, 2006)

Paul61 said:


> Space, this is supposed to be a retro car, other than the round wheels, is there a single body line that resembles the 67,68,69 vehicle?


You really don't see the similarities? Retro does not mean copy.


----------



## stihlatit (Aug 12, 2006)

...........and it will be built in Oshawa Canada.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Aug 12, 2006)

TwoTurboVolvos said:


> Here's a pic in red...



Now add this picture and see the new camaro is almost a carbon copy of the '06 dodge charger. Lame... 






When I first saw the new camaro concept car I thought, "Oh, they changed the Charger a little."


----------



## Paul61 (Aug 13, 2006)

spacemule said:


> You really don't see the similarities? Retro does not mean copy.



Now that I see both pics side by side, I do see the similarity to the 69.
No wonder the retro looks so bad, I always thought the 69 was ugly compared to the 67 & 68, it lasted 1 year then was scrapped for the re-designed 70 model.
They did ruin the front grill area though, it looks like a goofy smile


----------



## Jumper (Aug 13, 2006)

stihlatit said:


> ...........and it will be built in Oshawa Canada.



Let's hope something else will be built alongside it on the same line...not much of a trade off considering they build three of GM's best selling models there now(Impala/Monte Carlo, Buick Lacrosse/Allure and Poncho GP)I can not see them selling too many of these to tell you the truth given its niche is pretty small, and the price of gas is going nowhere but up.


----------



## Paul61 (Aug 13, 2006)

Take a look @ the rear...............YUK , & the comparison @ the SEMA show to the other 2 retros...........no thanks. BTW, the reviews go something like,"The first few to be sold to the "Gotta Have It" crowd, after that they'll be lined up by the row @ the dealerships.


View attachment 37004


View attachment 37005


----------



## Jumper (Aug 13, 2006)

Gives new meaning to the phrase "butt ugly". You are right, these will be like Ford's T Bird retro, you could not buy one the first year for any $$$$ and then there were no customers who wanted to fork over $40K for a toy.


----------



## spacemule (Aug 13, 2006)

I say they'll be popular. You all simply have poor taste! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rb_in_va (Aug 14, 2006)

spacemule said:


> I say they'll be popular. You all simply have poor taste! :hmm3grin2orange:



This comment from a 94 Impala owner!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Jumper (Aug 14, 2006)

rb_in_va said:


> This comment from a 94 Impala owner!:biggrinbounce2:



Looks like a beached whale! The rear end of that Camaro looks angry.


----------



## spacemule (Aug 14, 2006)

rb_in_va said:


> This comment from a 94 Impala owner!:biggrinbounce2:


The one with the 327's? Those were nice.


----------



## Jumper (Aug 16, 2006)

spacemule said:


> The one with the 327's? Those were nice.



1964 maybe...the 94s had 350s if my memory serves me correctl


----------



## Jumper (Aug 22, 2006)

I see in the paper this morning that Oshawa did get the Camaro-they expect to build 100000 of them a year which seems optimistic. In the process the CAW had to agree to contracting out of janitorial and maintenance jobs.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/toronto/story/2006/08/21/camaro-oshawa.html

If you are going to build cars in Canada or the USA, Ontario is a favourable location given the costs of providing health care to employees is a lot less than US locations.(Last two years Ontario made more cars than Michigan) I read that GM is now paying out $5 billion a year in health care premiums and benefits to its US workers. That really affects the bottom line!!!


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 23, 2006)

Ive heard there going to build them down under.


----------



## jimmyq (Aug 23, 2006)

the Impala SS 94 had the 350 LT1 engine I think


----------



## Jumper (Aug 23, 2006)

Believe so, as did the big Caddies that year onwards. Not so sure about Buick Roadmasters which were also the same body shell.

The good news about the Camaro is that it is built on a RWD platform that is readily adaptable to other vehicles, including family sedans and the like, and it appears more than one kind of vehicle will be built on a highly flexible line. As it stands now, 100000 Camaros are replacing the current output of 300000 Pontiac Grand Prix and Buick Allue/Lacrosse


----------

